# i will draw for you (:



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

im trying to practice drawing ; i just got my charcoal & other drawing pencils for christmas. i will draw as many as i can  keep in mind im not the best  but ill try - but post big and clear pictures .


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

Ooh me please!
If you need a better/bigger picture I have some.
This is Elmo


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

This is Buttercup:


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

ahha - ill get working on them now ; i will post pics laterr


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Here are various headshots of my boy, Cody for you. Thanks!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I would love one!


----------



## Olgait (Dec 17, 2009)

http://inlinethumb05.webshots.com/43844/2114810950102852126S600x600Q85.jpg - i love the light 8)


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

.... i have elmo done ; im going to post the picture when i can find my camera ; it will proably do it know justice - i hope you like it !! ; i just cant seem to get butterscotch drawn right . im probably going to just play around with it so probably wont draw the exact picture .


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

ill get working on the others now


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

reveriesgirly said:


> .... i have elmo done ; im going to post the picture when i can find my camera ; it will proably do it know justice - i hope you like it !! ; i just cant seem to get butterscotch drawn right . im probably going to just play around with it so probably wont draw the exact picture .


I can't wait to see it


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

rodents and danstarks are done . still working on butterscotch . lol please dont expect a picasso  i dont think trhere bad though *:


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^apache.









^^lenny




Thanks could you do one of apache and the on of lenny for me please -- if you have time. thanks


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ohh and if you have time could you do this one -- i would really appreciate this one as i had to make the hard desicussion to put him down due to a stroke with no recovery 









or












thanks ever so much


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

jadewood ; i will do all of them if you give me a better pictue of lenny . i can really only do face pics . 

everybody else ; ill post all the finished drawings tommrow morning ): ; soory i cant tonight.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I would love one! Chose your favorite


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

*That would be funny...*

Just thinking...maybe you could do my two. I wouldn't get mad if you didn't. The pictures aren't the best (crappy camera) but you can try  The strawberry roan is Shelly, the black and white one is Havana.


----------



## lahorsewhisperer (Mar 6, 2009)

if u still want a horse to draw i would love to have a drawin of mine i have other head shots if you would like me to post them...sorry he is so dirty in these pics..he loves getting dirty...


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

YOU WOULD NOT BEILEVE WHAT I SAW WHEN I WOKE UP THIS MORNING . ALL MY DRAWN PICTURES RIPPED UP WITH MY DOG SITTING NEXT TO THEM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ; headshots are apppriciated . and i guess ill go start from scratch . pics up later )":


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

okay - so i did elmo in all graphite except some carbon in the mane . it will take me a while to do butter scotch and danastark since i have decided to do them in all carcoal ; so maybe like 1 ; 30 minutes w/ a couple breaks . then i will resume doing every body eleses and most of them will be done by 2009 ! the rest with have to wait until 2010


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ok, i will find a better pic or lenny for you.


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

reveriesgirly said:


> YOU WOULD NOT BEILEVE WHAT I SAW WHEN I WOKE UP THIS MORNING . ALL MY DRAWN PICTURES RIPPED UP WITH MY DOG SITTING NEXT TO THEM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ; headshots are apppriciated . and i guess ill go start from scratch . pics up later )":


That sucks! 
Oh well I can wait, take your time 
Can't wait to see it!


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

a.d.d does not help when your trying to get drawings done  but..... if i rush they look ugly ;;;; if i take my time ; i annoy you guys with do the wait ; but they look prettyy , you pick ; i have NOTHING to do tommorw so , except pictures for real .


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Here's my girl Flicka


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

okay - so the first page of drawings are done ; second page today , then 1+2 pics posted tonight i swear . & if i have time ill start on mom2pride's pretty girl flika and that will be posted tonight to , if not tommorw !!! ( :


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks ever so much. looking forward to it


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

oh . and i must say that shadiing hasnt really been my friend on these pictures ; sorry !


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

no worrys, when will you be uploaded these again ?


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

tonight ; i want to have them all uploaded at the same time ; i have ; like 4 to go . so probably at like 10 ish ?


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay ; almost all the second page is done : im at my grandmas and will be gÉÞting homeat 1230 ; thats when im uploading them .


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

They will be up at 12 , im at my grandmas now ; and no computer.


----------

